# Port St. Joe Triple Tail



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Heading to St. Joe to fish and scallop this afternoon. Anybody been lately? Looking for the triple tail mostly. Have a friend there scalloping now and says its pretty good and the scallops are large. Any intel will be appreciated.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Scallops are everywhere. You can be picky and cull the small ones. Had a limit in 10 minutes on several occasions. Sent you a pm on tripletail.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We did very good last weekend between pig an blacks island. Hit a few bouts but didn’t find a triple tail, but that was because we didn’t really try.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

82montauk said:


> Have a friend there scalloping now and says its pretty good and the scallops are large. Any intel will be appreciated.


Actually, for this late in the year overall they're pretty small.


----------

